# Heroes - Really hard to believe



## mclark11 (Feb 19, 2003)

I find it hard to believe that a fresheman would actually be taking linear algebra. That's really a 3rd year class. They only way to take that would be through special placement tests... They really need to make this show more believable...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

This is a show involving time travel and people who can fly, right?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I am so over this show. 

To quote Stallone in Cop Land...They bleeeew iiit!


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

Dear Heroes, There is no campus in Alexandria, VA that looks like a campus in California where you filmed this. Just FYI.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mclark11 said:


> I find it hard to believe that a fresheman would actually be taking linear algebra. That's really a 3rd year class. They only way to take that would be through special placement tests...


...which is what the students were taking...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I personally think that this season looks to have more potential than the last few. 

Hard to believe T-bag/Samuel went from one show that had a main character with nosebleeds to another show with a main character with nosebleeds.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I bailed on Heroes part way through season 3. Well not so much bailed as forgot to keep watching.

But here I am again wanting to watch it but now I don't have a clue where the story left off.

Where can I get a decent summary of what happened in the last 6 or so episodes of season 3? The last thing I can remember off the top of my head is them landing in Arkansas but I'm sure I watched at least an episode or two after that.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Just too much other stuff to record on Monday nights, and Heroes SP got cut. But I still want to watch it out of habit! Download, here I come.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

mclark11 said:


> I find it hard to believe that a fresheman would actually be taking linear algebra. That's really a 3rd year class. They only way to take that would be through special placement tests... They really need to make this show more believable...


They were testing into a linear algebra class, nothing saying that these weren't mostly 3rd year students taking this test. Out of all the unbelieveable, ridiculous things on this show this one is not even on the list.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Maui said:


> I personally think that this season looks to have more potential than the last few.


I'm tempted to give this show another chance.

I washed out a few shows into season 3. Is there any chance I could make sense of it without watching the rest of last season?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I promised myself I wouldn't watch this again and here I am 45 minutes into it. Why am I doing this to myself?!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mrpantstm said:


> Dear Heroes, There is no campus in Alexandria, VA that looks like a campus in California where you filmed this. Just FYI.


Well of course not.
It's not like they could move UCLA across the country.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

How the hell is Matt Parkman a cop again? He was last seen by the public at large standing in front of the Capitol with a bomb strapped t his chest, and it was all over the news. Yeah, he was framed, but still ... shouldn't he be behind bars himself instead of putting people there?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

mclark11 said:


> I find it hard to believe that a fresheman would actually be taking linear algebra. That's really a 3rd year class. They only way to take that would be through special placement tests... They really need to make this show more believable...


I don't know where you went to school, but I taught linear algebra at a university in the 1980s, and it was a sophomore-level class, absolutely open to freshman who, as the roommate mentioned, took advanced placement exams.

Regarding something actually relevant to the story... I have only seen the first half (the show extended passed our bedtime!) but from what I saw so far it doesn't suck. It could possibly be better than last year. I like how Claire is less of a cartoon character. I don't like Scardy Matt, or Hiro on the Blink.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Wait, so is this the thread for the season premiere? Do I need to spoiler tag everything I want to say about the two episodes?


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Get rid of the Sylar crap and its semi-watchable.

No Mohinder yet?

Hiro's sister... yawn.

Only interesting thing in the 2 hour episode is did Claire somehow know the answer to that math question.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I actually enjoyed the 2 hour premiere...seems they have an interesting new direction and I liked the addition of the weird carnival dude etc...I'm gonna stick it out to the end since of course this is the final season..


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I fell asleep a half hour into this. I'll try again later.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

i kept seeing Clarie's new roommate in another position/show


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> i kept seeing Clarie's new roommate in another position/show


I wonder if we'll see any ****ing and punching?


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

mrpantstm said:


> Dear Heroes, There is no campus in Alexandria, VA that looks like a campus in California where you filmed this. Just FYI.


first of all, it was ARLINGTON VA, not Alexandria. and there is a campus there, just not "Arlington University" as the welcome banner stated. Marymount is Arlington's U.
http://www.marymount.edu/

and no, the campus looks nothing like that, but hey, it's a show, who cares.

aside from that, put me in the crowd that thinks this season might have some potential. as long as they stay away from the insanely complicated time travel changing the future arcs that killed season 3 was it? i still don't remember what the hell happened...


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

So is this season worth watching already or just skip it like I know I should?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Hard to believe, a Sprint phone in Japan. Not just there, a huge mock up from promotional purposes, with a Japanese screen on it. I will suspend my disbelief because Sprint is a Product Placement sponsor.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Edit....oops wrong thread.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> So is this season worth watching already or just skip it like I know I should?


Based on just the one episode that aired so far...I say watch.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

We're going to be playing Guitar Hero 3. Hey do you play Guitar Hero 3? Did you see her playing Guitar Hero 3? Want to play Guitar Hero 3 with me? I can't believe she's dead-she was just playing Guitar Hero 3!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

So far, I like it. I still think the Sy-Nathan mess that they dumped on us last season is a disaster, but otherwise so far so good.

As for the algebra, at least if Claire's head explodes, she can regenerate. 

Since this is the only Heroes thread, I'll ASSume that spoilers are ok.

Where did Peter learn to fight? I know he copied the other guy's speed, but until this ep, he showed zero fighting skill, and suddenly he could hold his own against someone who was used to fighting.


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

I enjoyed the season opener!


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm kind of glad they killed off Claire's roommate. I didn't like that actress when she was on Days of Our Lives, and I liked this character even less. I wonder if she's capable of playing a character that isn't obnoxious and annoying?


----------



## twither (Mar 14, 2007)

Umm the posters complaint is about Linear Algebra. There's so much more to complain about. BTW I took Linear Algebra as a Freshman at Virginia Tech for engineering. It wasn't that difficult.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

allan said:


> Where did Peter learn to fight? I know he copied the other guy's speed, but until this ep, he showed zero fighting skill, and suddenly he could hold his own against someone who was used to fighting.


This bothered me as well. Unless Peter has years of martial arts training that we don't know about, he should be a smear on the floor.

The lack of intelligence of the main characters still bugs me.
It was already a bad move to make Sylar think he was Nathan so why are we surprised when it starts to come apart?

And Claire? Really, really dumb to throw yourself out a window like that with your roommate right there.
Raise your hand if you didn't know her new roommate would wake up.

And I'm still not sure why Noah couldn't open his car door or kick out the window when Tracy was trying to drown him.

And why would Noah think the speedster wouldn't come back because Peter ran him off once?

And why use Peter and not the Haitian?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

So, do I need to watch the last 6 episodes of the previous season for this one to make sense?


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

WTF was up with the clam chowder from Legal seafood? I supposed it's now a sponsor? Also, I thought when they retconned Peter he only had the ability to suck one power while losing the previous one? He had Mohinder's speed and agility, flight, and now the the super speed from the dude with the knives?

Also I wish they'd just make Matt Parkman a villan, he's such a ***** when it comes to using his powers.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

JYoung said:


> And I'm still not sure why Noah couldn't open his car door or kick out the window when Tracy was trying to drown him.


the doors were shown to be frozen shut.

and have you ever tried to break a car window? when you're outside and can put all your force into an elbow, it's hard as sh*t. Let alone when you're sitting inside the car and water is slowing you down.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

milo99 said:


> the doors were shown to be frozen shut.
> 
> and have you ever tried to break a car window? when you're outside and can put all your force into an elbow, it's hard as sh*t. Let alone when you're sitting inside the car and water is slowing you down.


I've actually known someone who punched through a windshield from the passenger seat. She was incredibly pissed off at the time but she did it.

(Plus Noah seems like the type of person who might have one of those emergency window hammers)

And the frost didn't appear on the doors until after the water was pouring out of the A/C vents.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> WTF was up with the clam chowder from Legal seafood? I supposed it's now a sponsor? Also, I thought when they retconned Peter he only had the ability to suck one power while losing the previous one? He had Mohinder's speed and agility, flight, and now the the super speed from the dude with the knives?
> 
> Also I wish they'd just make Matt Parkman a villan, he's such a ***** when it comes to using his powers.


the legal seafood thing was odd- he said it was from Boston.. um.. we have Legal Seafood here in the DC area...


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I've actually known someone who punched through a windshield from the passenger seat. She was incredibly pissed off at the time but she did it.


really? wow. was this a really old car? cuz that's seriously pretty amazing. I remember a convo i had with a guy i know that was a Secret Service agent. this guy is not only stacked, but knows a thing or two about generating force, and he was talking about what he needed to do to break a car window once. Long story short, it wasn't easy.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

milo99 said:


> the legal seafood thing was odd- he said it was from Boston.. um.. we have Legal Seafood here in the DC area...


Also, HRG was eating it in the hospital and offered it to blonde chick.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

twither said:


> Umm the posters complaint is about Linear Algebra. There's so much more to complain about. BTW I took Linear Algebra as a Freshman at Virginia Tech for engineering. It wasn't that difficult.


I took it in 12th grade. Not the objection I expected from the thread title.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

JYoung said:


> This bothered me as well. Unless Peter has years of martial arts training that we don't know about, he should be a smear on the floor.


My thought was that the carnival guy's power was fast-fighting. Not necessarily only being fast.


> And Claire? Really, really dumb to throw yourself out a window like that with your roommate right there.
> Raise your hand if you didn't know her new roommate would wake up.


I wasn't clear that she did become the new roomate. It seemed like she could have been, but I wasn't really sure.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I wasn't clear that she did become the new roomate. It seemed like she could have been, but I wasn't really sure.


Different room. Or at least, different window.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

So what's the over/under that the ****ing and punching roomate is the one that killed the previous roomate with some unknown power?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> So what's the over/under that the ****ing and punching roomate is the one that killed the previous roomate with some unknown power?


Could very well be the case...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> So what's the over/under that the ****ing and punching roomate is the one that killed the previous roomate with some unknown power?


She almost has to be up to something, although it's so obvious she's up to something, maybe she's not.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

What kind of accent did T-Bag have -- started out as Irish? And then turned back into Southern T-Bag?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She almost has to be up to something, although it's so obvious she's up to something, maybe she's not.


i hope she's up to something, i think they need new powers/people so they can kill off the annoying ones (*cough*parkman*cough*hiro*cough*ando*cough)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Sounded pretty T-Baggish throughout to me...


----------



## exdishnet (Oct 13, 2002)

Did any of you bother to actually LOOK at the equation on the board? It was extremely basic algebra, high school level. The answer, either symbolic or based on some producer not wanting to have to do any work in creating an equation, was, very simply, that W, X, Y and Z all equal 1.

In the fight scene, did anybody notice that Peter's face scratches jumped from one side of his face to the other? Gee, maybe that's his newest power.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

milo99 said:


> the legal seafood thing was odd- he said it was from Boston.. um.. we have Legal Seafood here in the DC area...


Very weird, I guess the chain originated in Boston, but they also have them in NY. Maybe he wanted the original, still lame.



DavidTigerFan said:


> Also, HRG was eating it in the hospital and offered it to blonde chick.


Peter dropped it off for him.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mclark11 said:


> I find it hard to believe that a fresheman would actually be taking linear algebra. That's really a 3rd year class. They only way to take that would be through special placement tests... They really need to make this show more believable...


It's a second-year class where I went to school (Cal).



milo99 said:


> the doors were shown to be frozen shut.


There's a problem I had with the episode: why didn't Nikki freeze the water when he was submerged?



exdishnet said:


> Did any of you bother to actually LOOK at the equation on the board? It was extremely basic algebra, high school level. The answer, either symbolic or based on some producer not wanting to have to do any work in creating an equation, was, very simply, that W, X, Y and Z all equal 1.


That is _a_ solution, but is it _every_ solution? The equations were:
X + 2Y + 3W + 4Z = 10
2X - Y + W - Z = 1
3X + Y + 4W + 3Z = 11
-2X + 6Y + 4W + 10Z = 18
"Four equations in four variables," right? Not quite; the third one is the first and second ones added together, and the second one is the first one minus half of the fourth one. The two remaining equations reduce to 5X + 5W + 2Z = 12 and 5Y + 5W + 7Z = 17
which become X = 12/5 - W - 2/5 Z and Y = 17/5 - W - 7/5 Z
Substitute for X and Y in equation 1: the only value for Z = 1.
Substitute for W: X = 12/5 - W - 2/5 Z and Y = 17/5 - W - 7/5 Z become X = Y = 2 - W
Substitute in equation 2: (4 - 2W) - (2 - W) + W - 1 = 1, or W = 1, which means X = Y = 1, so X = Y = Z = W = 1 is the only solution.

Meanwhile, something else bothered me: Hiro goes back in time, changes something, comes back, and everything is the same except for the ramifications of one small incident. Wouldn't Ando's involvement with Hiro's sister have affected anything else the two of them did in the fourteen years between the carnival and the present?

-- Don


----------



## exdishnet (Oct 13, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> so X = Y = Z = W = 1 is the only solution.
> 
> -- Don


Which is just what I said. And it's pretty basic algebra, as I also said. Certainly not "solve this and you can join my super-class" stuff.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

If you don't want to watch the older episodes, HeroesWiki.com has summaries.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

milo99 said:


> the doors were shown to be frozen shut.
> 
> and have you ever tried to break a car window? when you're outside and can put all your force into an elbow, it's hard as sh*t. Let alone when you're sitting inside the car and water is slowing you down.


I'm embarrassed to admit that years ago I put my fist through someone's driver side window (it was completely closed at the time). Went through on the first attempt.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Why would there be product placement for a restaurant that doesn't have any locations west of the Ohio River?


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Shakhari said:


> How the hell is Matt Parkman a cop again? He was last seen by the public at large standing in front of the Capitol with a bomb strapped t his chest, and it was all over the news. Yeah, he was framed, but still ... shouldn't he be behind bars himself instead of putting people there?


Hi ALL,

This is a good question! That is the last thing I remember about Matt. Does anyone know why he is now a cop again?

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

exdishnet said:


> Which is just what I said. And it's pretty basic algebra, as I also said. Certainly not "solve this and you can join my super-class" stuff.


Yes, but you didn't show your work... 

But it does seem too easy of a problem from which to pick 35 students. (Perhaps the professor wanted to see who just "noticed" that W = X = Y = Z = 1, and who took the trouble of proving that there could be other solutions but were not.)

-- Don


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't think Peter retained Mohinder's powers, he now just has the speed. As for Matt, I have no idea how he's a cop again, but I'm ok with his storyline so far--Sylar being in his mind is the only potentially interesting aspect of the otherwise disasterous "make Sylar think he's Nathan" crap. That "twist" makes every character involved look like an absolute moron. Does Peter know it's not Nathan? I can't remember who exactly was in on that... 

Once again, I have zero interest in Hiro and Ando. I guess they're fan favorites because I can't figure out why the hell the writer's keep them around. Their storylines are never interesting and make the least sense due to time travel. IE, Hiro went back and saved his sister and Ando's relationship, and that's the ONLY thing that changed? "The Butterfly Effect" is just about the only aspect of time travel that makes sense to me, but they seem to have abandoned that. This is why I hate time travel stories, they're always full of holes and only used for convenience. 

I don't understand Noah's motivation for risking his life to keep the compass. IT's like he just MAKES enemies for no reason. He had no idea who the guy was that wanted it, or what they're doing, yet he put himself right in the middle of it. Peter actually made sense for once when he refused to help. Why make trouble for yourself when non exists?

Anyway, based on those episodes, I'd say this arc is already shaping up to be better than the last two (Villians remains the worst). Hopefully they go in some interesting directions.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

It's really hard to believe that

1. Heroes is still on
2. People still bother to watch it.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

OK. My 2&#162;

The whole thing about the clam chowder was not about product placement. It was there to show that Peter used his new super speed to run all the way to Boston to get fresh clam chowder. Also there was no indication that Peter retained Mohinder's powers after he stole the speedster's ability.

HRG could have easily gotten out of the car. But I will assume he was panicked and didn't think that all he had to do was shoot out a window.

I agree that Hiro should have changed much more than just the relationship between his sister and Ando.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> My thought was that the carnival guy's power was fast-fighting. Not necessarily only being fast.
> 
> I wasn't clear that she did become the new roomate. It seemed like she could have been, but I wasn't really sure.


I thought she said she was moving in.
Either way, you just knew that she was going see Claire jump and bounce.



mrdazzo7 said:


> Once again, I have zero interest in Hiro and Ando. I guess they're fan favorites because I can't figure out why the hell the writer's keep them around. Their storylines are never interesting and make the least sense due to time travel. IE, Hiro went back and saved his sister and Ando's relationship, and that's the ONLY thing that changed? "The Butterfly Effect" is just about the only aspect of time travel that makes sense to me, but they seem to have abandoned that. This is why I hate time travel stories, they're always full of holes and only used for convenience.


You do have wonder how things have changed because Hiro put Ando and sister together.

For one thing, would Ando now have tracked down Niki in Season 1?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She almost has to be up to something, although it's so obvious she's up to something, maybe she's not.


Just watched this - looks like you all missed the big clue with her...



Spoiler



She sat on the roommate's bed and mentioned how the roomate had her "trajectory" all mapped out. How would she have seen that on the wall unless she had been in the room before?


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

The season premier gets 2 thumbs up from me just for adding teabag to the cast as the new bad guy. Now I am rooting for teabag to off Peter and Claire.


----------



## jkovach (Feb 17, 2000)

mclark11 said:


> I find it hard to believe that a fresheman would actually be taking linear algebra. That's really a 3rd year class. They only way to take that would be through special placement tests... They really need to make this show more believable...


Oh please. I took linear algebra in high school, between trigonometry and calculus.


----------



## DrZoidberg42 (Oct 6, 2005)

JYoung said:


> This bothered me as well. Unless Peter has years of martial arts training that we don't know about, he should be a smear on the floor.


If Peter's power is to take other people's abilities, couldn't he have taked the speed and the fighting skill from 1 person?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> Why would there be product placement for a restaurant that doesn't have any locations west of the Ohio River?


Money.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

DrZoidberg42 said:


> If Peter's power is to take other people's abilities, couldn't he have taked the speed and the fighting skill from 1 person?


Only if the fighting skill was part of Knife Guy's power. Or if Peter can take non-super skills as well as the super ones.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> exdishnet said:
> 
> 
> > Which is just what I said. And it's pretty basic algebra, as I also said. Certainly not "solve this and you can join my super-class" stuff.
> ...


Or, he wanted to see who would have figured out that, for example, X = 2.4, Y = 3.8, W = 0, and Z = 0 is also a solution.

Apparently, it's not as easy as either of us thought - I thought it was strange that two equations in four variables would have just one solution.



That Don Guy said:


> That is _a_ solution, but is it _every_ solution? The equations were:
> X + 2Y + 3W + 4Z = 10
> 2X - Y + W - Z = 1
> 3X + Y + 4W + 3Z = 11
> ...


*AHEM* - how did you (er, I) get that?

That should be 5Y + 5W + 9Z = 19.
When you substitute for X and Y in the first two equations, you now get 10 = 10 and 1 = 1.
There are an infinite number of solutions; for any pair of real numbers W and Z, X = 2.4 - W - 0.4 Z and Y = 3.8 - W - 1.8 Z is a solution.

So much for me getting into that class...

-- Don


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

exdishnet said:


> Which is just what I said. And it's pretty basic algebra, as I also said. Certainly not "solve this and you can join my super-class" stuff.


I don't think the class was supposed to that "super". The placement test was for getting into the Linear Algebra class, not bypassing it. The idea was to ensure that students had enough prerequisite knowledge to begin learning the material. Now, a real placement test would have probably had more problems of varying difficulty because with one problem what happens if more or less than 35 people got it correct? But the problem itself wasn't a bad problem for someone who was looking to take the class.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DrZoidberg42 said:


> If Peter's power is to take other people's abilities, couldn't he have taked the speed and the fighting skill from 1 person?





allan said:


> Only if the fighting skill was part of Knife Guy's power. Or if Peter can take non-super skills as well as the super ones.


Right and that level of fighting is usually an acquired skill.

We haven't seen any evidence that Peter can take acquired skills.
I don't think that if he touched Michael Jordan, he'd suddenly become a champion basketball player.

And speed burst guy appeared to have some weapons skill which he probably learned by practice.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

bicker said:


> I don't know where you went to school, but *I taught linear algebra at a university in the 1980s*, and it was a sophomore-level class, absolutely open to freshman who, as the roommate mentioned, took advanced placement exams.
> 
> Regarding something actually relevant to the story... I have only seen the first half (the show extended *passed* our bedtime!) but from what I saw so far it doesn't suck. It could possibly be better than last year. I like how Claire is less of a cartoon character. I don't like *Scardy* Matt, or Hiro on the Blink.


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

the first two seasons were so great  the rest not so much. i pretty much bailed on it before last season. as a matter of fact, just last night i asked the boys if they wanted to watch it, they said, "nope"  so i took it off the season pass.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

getreal said:


>


He means "Scardey" Matt - i.e. Matt afraid, or at least unwilling, to use his powers.

-- Don


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> He means "Scardey" Matt - i.e. Matt afraid, or at least unwilling, to use his powers.
> 
> -- Don


you mean "scaredy"?


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I'm so tired of Sylar......


Let's just call him Six....


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

getreal said:


>


I taught linear algebra. Not spelling.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> you mean "scaredy"?


Why, yes...yes, I do. (I was a little surprised to discover that it's an actual word - well, sort of; my dictionary doesn't have "scaredy", but does have "scaredy-cat".)

-- Don


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Alfer said:


> I actually enjoyed the 2 hour premiere...seems they have an interesting new direction and I liked the addition of the weird carnival dude etc...I'm gonna stick it out to the end since of course this is the final season..


I dug it too.

Not sure who comes up with the new powers, but TattooDood is a good one. I was burning out on the current characters, and look forward to the Carney Crew.

I hope Danko is dead. He was getting boring.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She almost has to be up to something, although it's so obvious she's up to something, maybe she's not.




It'll be interesting to see. But yeah, she kind of sought out Claire and befriended her in a way that has us all thinking she's up to something.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

exdishnet said:


> Did any of you bother to actually LOOK at the equation on the board? It was extremely basic algebra, high school level. The answer, either symbolic or based on some producer not wanting to have to do any work in creating an equation, was, very simply, that W, X, Y and Z all equal 1.


That's funny. I didn't bother looking, though I liked my linear algebra class (taken either sophomore or junior year of college).

What bugged me about that was that the Governor trajectory really doesn't need linear algebra, and Claire is most likely not a math or science major so in (my) reality would not have been taking that placement exam, and most likely not even taking a math class at all.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Just watched this - looks like you all missed the big clue with her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That trajectory gal did seem to talk to anyone who would listen, and the trajectory was the first thing she mentioned to Claire.

Perhaps she yapped about it to the other chick during some portion of freshman orientation or dorm life.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Wow. We've got some really fresh and new ideas going on this season. For instance, Hiro is having trouble controlling his power, and he's getting into silly antics like rescuing cats. Never saw that one coming. I bet they pull a real shocker on us later and make Hiro lose his powers altogether (who'd see that one coming).

I'm very disappointed in this show. Each season has gotten worse IMHO. Last season, I'm not even sure why I sat through the second half. So little interesting happened in this premiere that I think I might be done with the series. It's a shame.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Just watched this - looks like you all missed the big clue with her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that qualifies as a spoiler, since it's merely speculating on something that happened in this episode and where it may go in the future, but in case others disagree, I'll spoilerize:


Spoiler



I don't think this meant anything. I'm sure she and Claire talked quite a bit at the party (or maybe even earlier), and I'm sure Claire said something about her roommate like "I mean, she's nice and all, but you wouldn't believe it...she has her entire 'life trajectory' mapped out. She even has a poster on the wall telling herself she'll be governor in 12 years"


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

LordKronos said:


> I don't think that qualifies as a spoiler, since it's merely speculating on something that happened in this episode and where it may go in the future, but in case others disagree, I'll spoilerize:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


We'll see. But I anticipate Claire realizing the same thing that I noticed.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm so tired of Sylar.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

The Guitar Hero plug was weak. Completely blatant.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

zordude said:


> I'm so tired of Sylar.


+867. Sylar was interesting for one season. Now I want to ffwd through all of his scenes.

Isn't there an urban nlegend that if your roomate kills herself you automatically get straight As?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Sylar is weird. What they did with him at the end of last season made perfect sense in the context of Quinto leaving the show. But since he's clearly still going to be around, it makes no sense whatsoever.

Maybe he was planning to leave and changed his mind? Or the producers didn't believe he would come back after Star Trek?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Isn't there an urban nlegend that if your roomate kills herself you automatically get straight As?


I thought of this when the detective was interviewing Claire, as if Claire had motive for murder. The detective seemed suspicious, as if it wasn't actually a suicide.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Isn't there an urban nlegend that if your roomate kills herself you automatically get straight As?


Yes. But it's not true.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> Yes. But it's not true.


...hence "urban legend," which by definition is not true.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jkovach said:


> Oh please. I took linear algebra in high school, between trigonometry and calculus.


Yes. I was thinking the whole time, isn't that a high school course? I took it in high school too but I certainly don't remember too much from it.

anyway this season seems to more of the same. many inconsistencies. But it is TV and that is also the case with most shows. I will continue to watch Heroes and for me Monday isn't so crowded anymore since dropping a few shows from my SP list.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

JYoung said:


> This bothered me as well. Unless Peter has years of martial arts training that we don't know about, he should be a smear on the floor.
> 
> The lack of intelligence of the main characters still bugs me.
> It was already a bad move to make Sylar think he was Nathan so why are we surprised when it starts to come apart?
> ...


It's just a TV show. Relax. 

My only problem with this ep was the scene with Noah drowning in the car. 2 things:

1. It showed Noah carrying a gun right before that. Why didn't he just pull it and shoot the window out himself?

2. Creepy dude shot the window out for him. Directly into the driver's side window where Noah's head would be.  He's lucky he didn't kill Noah himself! Why not just shoot out the back window?



BriGuy20 said:


> It's really hard to believe that
> 
> 1. Heroes is still on
> 2. People still bother to watch it.


I can say this with a lot of shows. I don't get why the 40 CSI shows currently playing have so many fans. I don't get why According to Jim lasted for so long.

If you don't like it, don't watch it. I personally think this show is better than most even when it's at its worst.



scooterboy said:


> Just watched this - looks like you all missed the big clue with her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are reaching here. But I do think the new friend had something to do with it. Maybe she has a Single White Female thing going on?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> It's just a TV show. Relax.


This is great advice, and really applies very widely and generally throughout this forum and many other similar forums. :up:


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

bicker said:


> This is great advice, and really applies very widely and generally throughout this forum and many other similar forums. :up:


But, if you can't blow your top over a TV show, what CAN you blow your top over?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Supfreak26 said:


> It's just a TV show. Relax.
> 
> My only problem with this ep was the scene with Noah drowning in the car. 2 things:
> 
> ...


I find the juxtaposition here amusing. 

Truthfully, I am relaxed. I was never a rabid Heroes fan.

However, the fact that I am nitpicking is not a good sign as it means I'm not finding the characters or the plot that compelling.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I was really getting a LOST vibe from this episode. They're usuing a similar dirty old compas Locke has in LOST...and then the whole thing with Hiro spacing out and coming back and saying, I was at the carnival was like Desmond's ordeal.

If that compas points the heroes to a deserted island, that's going to be stupid.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...hence "urban legend," which by definition is not true.


that's true.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

bicker said:


> This is great advice, and really applies very widely and generally throughout this forum and many other similar forums. :up:





allan said:


> But, if you can't blow your top over a TV show, what CAN you blow your top over?


Comcast.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

GadgetFreak said:


> What kind of accent did T-Bag have -- started out as Irish? And then turned back into Southern T-Bag?


Yeah, it seemed that way. At the beginning I was thrown by the accent, but as the episode progressed he just sounded like T-Bag.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

What am I missing by having no clue as to who the heck T-Bag is?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I suspect this is what is being referred to

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theodore_"T-Bag"_Bagwell


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> What am I missing by having no clue as to who the heck T-Bag is?


The carnival guy with the paintbrush played a criminal on the show Prison Break named T-bag.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Gotcha! Thanks.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

From now on I am referring to him as Carnie T-Bag.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...hence "urban legend," which by definition is not true.


Not all urban legends are false. (Lawn Chair Larry is one example of a true legend) Urban _myths_ on the other hand, are false.

--Carlos V.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mclark11 said:


> I find it hard to believe that a fresheman would actually be taking linear algebra. That's really a 3rd year class. They only way to take that would be through special placement tests... They really need to make this show more believable...


That's funny, because I was thinking exactly the opposite when that came up. I guess my high school had better students than yours. 

On to other subjects...

It was actually hard to believe this was the same show I used to watch. It was just sad all around. I was longing for it to become an alternative Universe story of some sort -- because as it was, it simply represented being abandoned by anybody with a brain cell who was being paid to write scripts.


----------



## JCWest (Mar 23, 2004)

Unbeliever said:


> Not all urban legends are false. (Lawn Chair Larry is one example of a true legend) Urban _myths_ on the other hand, are false.
> 
> --Carlos V.


BUT there's an urban myth that all urban myths are false, but if all urban myths are false then it must be true, but it can't be true if ... Norman coordinate


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

My thinking isn't that I can't believe Heroes is so much worse than it was season 1, but really that Heroes being so good in season 1 was a gigantic fluke.

-smak-


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Watching this on G4 due to conflicts, I've rediscovered how much G4 sucks. They periodically squeezed the picture upwards to run ads for other shows, which seemed bad enough, until they repeatedly moved the whole picture up into a corner so that they could show chat room chatter around it. But anyway...

Robert Knepper was the best thing in Prison Break, so I'm hoping he can be the best thing in Heroes as well.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

I had hoped they would have fixed the problem of the green monitor being reflected in peoples eye glasses this season. It completely takes me out of the story.
Guess I'll have another year of being distracted every time HRG has a scene.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

My wife and I watched S1, 2, and half of 3... then gave up on Heroes.

I decided to give this season 3 hours to decide... but after 1 hour I deleted it. It was so bad. 

I had to stop at "I know we turned Syler into Nathan." Huh? /deleted.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Gene S said:


> I had hoped they would have fixed the problem of the green monitor being reflected in peoples eye glasses this season. It completely takes me out of the story.
> Guess I'll have another year of being distracted every time HRG has a scene.


I see that same thing in just about any show with a character that wears glasses. I don't know what it actually is. A monitor? A light filter? UFO?


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> i hope she's up to something, i think they need new powers/people so they can kill off the annoying ones (*cough*parkman*cough*hiro*cough*ando*cough)


She IS one of the annoying ones


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I see that same thing in just about any show with a character that wears glasses. I don't know what it actually is. A monitor? A light filter? UFO?


Now I have to look for it. It is the green screen behind them so they can replace the background with some nice special effects:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's amazing that they would go to all the work of airbrushing out that city-scape if all they're going to replace it with is a blank green background...


----------



## miko bella (Oct 1, 2009)

That Don Guy said:


> Or, he wanted to see who would have figured out that, for example, X = 2.4, Y = 3.8, W = 0, and Z = 0 is also a solution.
> 
> Apparently, it's not as easy as either of us thought - I thought it was strange that two equations in four variables would have just one solution.
> 
> ...


Um, I am currently in an AP Calc AB class in high school. Our teacher gave this to us as a homework problem. According to him, the answer is that there are an infinite number of answers.

Thanks, Bells


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I was only recording Heroes on one of my TiVos and discovered this week that I had Keep at Most of 25 thinking that would be more than enough. Well I had never watch any of last seasons episodes so the one that would have recorded Monday, if I didn't have it as kuid, would have been #26. Not getting that one finally gave me the impetus to cancel the SP and start whacking the old ones.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> We're going to be playing Guitar Hero 3. Hey do you play Guitar Hero 3? Did you see her playing Guitar Hero 3? Want to play Guitar Hero 3 with me? I can't believe she's dead-she was just playing Guitar Hero 3!


too bad it was gh5 not 3


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

smak said:


> My thinking isn't that I can't believe Heroes is so much worse than it was season 1, but really that Heroes being so good in season 1 was a gigantic fluke.


I hate to say it, but I'm coming to agree with you. I've always maintained that maybe S2+ have sucked only because the producers chickened out on their original plan to nix most of the S1 characters and have each season be a fresh start, which would presumably have recaptured the magic that made S1 rock so hard. But after seeing so many suckfests come out of this show and enduring them so long, I am beginning to feel like even if they grabbed themselves by the man-parts and forced themselves to go back to that vision, even if they wiped out everyone but (say) Angela and started fresh, they still couldn't get that lightning back in the bottle.

+1 to those sick of Sylar, and this is the third year I've been sick of Sylar. Let the man go already. When he was chasing around the Central American twins he was 5% creeply, 95% annoying. But now, as a ghost/hallucination in Matt's mind, he's 106% annoying. Matt needs to get Topher to help him do a better wipe on the active and reload the Nathan wedge, and this time, format the Sylar wedge and be done with it.

(To everyone who has no idea what I'm talking about, that's what you get for calling everyone, on every thread, by the name of whatever that actor played on the previous show they were on. God, I'm growing to hate that.)


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

LOL hunter! I got all of that!


----------

